# Can you get a black dwarf hamster?



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Well as the title says... can you get a black dwarf hamster? I really like the black syrians, but I want dwarfs at the moment, then will move on to syrians when mine have gone!

Char
xxx


----------



## Just_meeeeee (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you can get a black campbell Russian dwarf..

Images on google..x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want one!! Do you think its going to be impossible to get one in the NW?

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I would imagine you can! I have a white Russian and a golden one! Can you get pink and purple ones lol?? I would like one!!


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

you can get blue fawns, though they are very hard to get hold of.

you can get lilic syrians though the pink doesnt show through too often now days.

yes you can get black campbells though they are very hard to get hold off as breeders are trying to make the black darker with less marks, I also know that there arent many lines yet so it is very tricky.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Any ideas where I should look for one? I have looked on the internet, and the only place I can find one for sale is... the phillipenes, which is a tad to far, although if someone was willing to pay... i wouldn't mind!

Char
xxx


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

Most breeders in the Uk wont sell them to people for at least another few years, this isnt because they are seen as collectables but this is because campbells are prone to diabetes and they will tryy and make sure that this isnt in any of the lines.

you can get hybrid dwarfs with is a cross between the ww and campbell as well, these can be found in pet shops from time to time, but I wont really get a hybrid, and in the uk people dont want to breed hybrids (for good reasons)

you could try looking in places like germany etc though they have a lot of hy6brid russians.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless they were going to ship them to me in england, have no chance from Germany! Oh well I'll wait a couple of years till they are more widely available. I did see an advert in Ipswich about a week ago, but thats in the east which would take me forever to get there and cost me quite a bit!

Char
xxx


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes saw that ad too though I think it has been taken down from most sites. often this is due to someone reporting something they dont like, as it really has just vanished, it does make you think thats all.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Now i know you can because I have one!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We had a black dwarf hamster a few years ago. We bought two for my daughter and they were meant to be two females. A few weeks later she was awoken to little squeaks and there was four more.


























Not long after I took the pictures the dad turned on the babies and injured 3 of them very badly and they died. When we realised what he was doing we managed to rescue the fourth one and this was him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe black ones are more common in the USA than here in the UK. There seems to be quite a few on the hamster forum I go on, and they belong to US members.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG! I want one!!! The itty bitty babies are _sooo_ cute!!
Can you get dwarf Syrians? I know you are thinking this is a silly question, but my best friend had one when we were at school that only grew about7-10 cm long and had the markings of a syrian. Syrians grow bigger than that don't they??
I'm thinking about getting a hammie. And a house rabbit. ALthough not for the same cage :laugh:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> OMG! I want one!!! The itty bitty babies are _sooo_ cute!!
> Can you get dwarf Syrians? I know you are thinking this is a silly question, but my best friend had one when we were at school that only grew about7-10 cm long and had the markings of a syrian. Syrians grow bigger than that don't they??
> I'm thinking about getting a hammie. And a house rabbit. ALthough not for the same cage :laugh:


No, you can't get a dwarf syrian


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think Syrian hamsters are definitely bred much bigger now than the ones I used to have when I was young.:blink:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> OMG! I want one!!! The itty bitty babies are _sooo_ cute!!
> Can you get dwarf Syrians? I know you are thinking this is a silly question, but my best friend had one when we were at school that only grew about7-10 cm long and had the markings of a syrian. Syrians grow bigger than that don't they??
> I'm thinking about getting a hammie. And a house rabbit. ALthough not for the same cage :laugh:


There isn't such a thing as a dwarf Syrian, however you can get Syrian's with stunted growth, who don't grow as large as a normal one


----------

